# PC fährt bei Ruhezustand komplett runter



## Cr@ZyPh!L (3. März 2012)

*PC fährt bei Ruhezustand komplett runter*

Hallo Community!

Habe mir einen neuen Rechner zusammengestellt und nun folgendes Problem:

Immer wenn der PC in den Ruhezustand verlegt, sei es wennich ihn auf Knopfdruck dahin versetze oder nach eingestellter Zeit, fährt er komplett runter und lässt sich nicht mittels Tasten- oder Mausdruck zurückholen.
Ich muss den Einschaltknopf drücken, danach zeigt er mir die bekannte Meldung:" Der Computer wurde nicht ordnungsgemäß heruntergefahren" mit windows normal starten usw.

Was kann ich dagegen tun?

Tut mir leid wenn ich in der falschen Kategorie gepostet habe, beim Software Thread bekam ich aber kaum antworten.

Sys:
i5 2500k
ASUS P8Z68 V-PRO GEN3
4x4GB Corsair XMS3 1333MHz
HD7950 OC
Be Quiet E9 580W
Crucial M4 128GB SSD
Netzwerkkarte von Dlink
Samsung BH 123 Bluraylaufwerk
Windows 7HP 64bit

Danke schomal an Euch,
Gruß Phil


----------



## ΔΣΛ (4. März 2012)

*AW: PC fährt bei Ruhezustand komplett runter*

Sicher das im Bios/EFI diese Funktion aktiviert ist, das du mit einem Tastendruck Win aus dem Ruhezustand holen kannst ?
Auch bei Systemsteuerzug/Energieoptionen ist alles korrekt eingestellt ?


----------



## mae1cum77 (4. März 2012)

*AW: PC fährt bei Ruhezustand komplett runter*

2 Threads zum selben Thema sind Drängelei, ist hier nur ungern gesehen. Zitiere mich mal aus dem anderen Thread:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Zitat von *Cr@ZyPh!L*
> ...





> Hat er währenddessen versucht in den Ruhezustand zu gehen? Verstehe das nicht so ganz.
> Fährt er im Idle sauber in den Ruhezustand und wacht wieder auf?
> Wieviel Platz ist auf Deiner Systemplatte frei? Beim Ruhezustand  schreibt er den kompletten RAM auf die Systempartition, das sind 16 GB  bei Dir. Wenn nicht genug Platz ist kann es zu Problemen kommen. Check  das mal.
> MfG


----------



## Cr@ZyPh!L (4. März 2012)

*AW: PC fährt bei Ruhezustand komplett runter*

Ok, das tut mir leid, aber wenn man sich grad einen neuen PC zusammengestellt hat, sollte alles funktionieren, und man will Probleme schnellstmöglich lösen.

Ich dachte ich wäre im falschen Thema, weil ich nicht wusste(immer noch nicht weis) ob das Problem Soft- oder Hardwarebedingt ist.
Hatte bei anderen Fragen innerhalb einer Stunde direkt 5 Antworten, war deswegen wohl etwas ungeduldig.

Aber danke für die Antwort,
Gruß Phil


----------



## Threshold (4. März 2012)

*AW: PC fährt bei Ruhezustand komplett runter*

Hast du den Ruhemodus auch aktiviert?


----------



## Cr@ZyPh!L (4. März 2012)

*AW: PC fährt bei Ruhezustand komplett runter*

@ triceratops

Habe, meiner Meinung nach, das Bios vom Board komplett nach einer solchen Einstellung durchsucht, aber nichts gefunden.

Bei den Energieoptionen ist nur möglich, die Zeit, die bis zum Ruhezustand verstreicht, festzulegen.
Kann sein das ich was übersehen habe, bin nicht so der Profi was Software anbelangt.

Gruß Phil


----------



## Cr@ZyPh!L (4. März 2012)

*AW: PC fährt bei Ruhezustand komplett runter*

Ja, habe den Ruhezustand einmal nach 30 min(standarteinstellung), einmal nach einer Stunde und zuletzt auf Tastendruck im Startmenü aktiviert.

Jedesmal das gleiche Problem, der PC fährt komplett runter und lässt sich nicht auf Tastendruck zurückholen.


----------



## Threshold (4. März 2012)

*AW: PC fährt bei Ruhezustand komplett runter*

Der Ruhemodus braucht einen Windows Dienst damit er funktioniert. Ist dieser Dienst deaktiviert geht der Ruhemodus nicht.
Schau mal in den Energieoption nach ob der Hybriden Standbymodus aktiviert ist. Wenn ja den ausschalten.
Du kannst dann auch den Button verändern, wo Standard mäßig "Herunterfahren" steht.
Dort mit rechts anklicken und einfach den Modus auswählen den du haben willst.


----------



## Accipiper (4. März 2012)

*AW: PC fährt bei Ruhezustand komplett runter*

Du musst den Ruhezustand bestimmt erst noch aktivieren (einfach mal googeln nach: ssd ruhezustand aktivieren).
Der müsste von Windows 7 bei einer richtig erkannten SSD automatisch deaktiviert sein.


----------



## Threshold (4. März 2012)

*AW: PC fährt bei Ruhezustand komplett runter*

Vielleicht hast du ihn aber auch selbst deaktiviert indem du damals beim Einrichten der SSD den Befehl "powewrcfg -h off" eingegeben hast. Der deaktiviert den Ruhemodus nämlich und löscht gleichzeitig die "hilberfil.sys" Datei.
Schau also mal unter C nach ob du da die Hilberfil.dll Datei hast.


----------



## Cr@ZyPh!L (4. März 2012)

*AW: PC fährt bei Ruhezustand komplett runter*

Grüßt Euch,

Habe den Memtest laufen lassen, ca. 2 Stunden lang, keine Beanstandungen.

Die Anweisungen eurerseits habe ich auch soweit befolgt, Ruhezustand war tatsächlich deaktiviert, aber nach Aktivierung trotzdem der selbe Fehler, beim Energie Sparen als auch im Ruhezustand konnte ich nicht durch Tastendruck wieder hochfahren.

@ Treshhold, habe nichts desgleichen eingegeben, nichts auf "off" gesetzt.

Die hilberfill.sys/hilberfil.dll/ oder Hyperfil.sys/dll habe ich alle gesucht unter C, jedoch keine gefunden. 

Gruß Phil


----------



## mae1cum77 (4. März 2012)

*AW: PC fährt bei Ruhezustand komplett runter*

Die Datei heißt _*hiberfile.sys*_ . Versuch mal das hier: *How to disable and re-enable hibernation on a computer that is running Windows* .
MfG


----------



## Cr@ZyPh!L (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: PC fährt bei Ruhezustand komplett runter*

Auch hier nochmal Hallo,

Fehler wurde längst behoben, zur Vollständigkeit: Habe in meinem Dummsinn vergessen die SSD zu partitionieren.

Thema somit erledigt

Grüße, phil


----------

